# Galaxy nexus suddenly slow down



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

My galaxy nexus has suddenly slowed down drastically. Its taken ages for things to load up and has been excruciatingly slow. I am using the Android Codename 1.3.3 ROM and Franco Kernel. Any suggestions?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

When was the last time you cleared cache or did a factory reset?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> When was the last time you cleared cache or did a factory reset?


What he said...at least a reboot, first. Then wipe caches in CWM, and if things still lag,a data wipe might be in order.

Have you made any changes to the ROM?

Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


----------



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

I wiped my cache a week back or so when I flashed the new ROM. I have done it again, hopefully it fixes it. Thanks


----------



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

working fine now. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

zeesh86 said:


> I wiped my cache a week back or so when I flashed the new ROM. I have done it again, hopefully it fixes it. Thanks


You don't always have to clear cache in CWR either, just dalvik. I use Auto cache cleaner and have it clean up my phone every 4 hours.


----------



## zeesh86 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> You don't always have to clear cache in CWR either, just dalvik. I use Auto cache cleaner and have it clean up my phone every 4 hours.


Where is this app? Id love to use it. I checked the market, here, and xda.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

He is probably referring to app cache cleaner.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

